
Brain cell discovery could help scientists understand consciousness - amthewiz
https://thenextweb.com/insider/2018/08/27/brain-cell-discovery-could-help-scientists-understand-consciousness/
======
amthewiz
Are they sincerely suggesting that the neural correlate of consciousness is a
new type of neuron? I hope not.

